# What's your windspeed limit :) ?



## Mike A (18 Nov 2009)

That's meteorological, not biological 

Looking at the weather forecast the wind is expected to be circa 30 mph around here for the next week or so. What's the maximum windspeed you'd go out in?


----------



## chillyuk (18 Nov 2009)

About 1mph!!

Not literally of course, but I am totally the wrong shape to fight against the wind. I hate it. It really does slow me down, even relatively light winds that are headwinds. I just hit a lower gear and hope for some shelter before long.


----------



## solmisation (18 Nov 2009)

I was just about to ask the very same question, the weather forecast was just on expecting gusts of approx 60mph in the West of Scotland.


----------



## Brandane (18 Nov 2009)

Depends on the direction! I am still thinking about doing a Glasgow to Edinburgh ride on Friday. The forecast is for winds of about 40 mph from the west, but it is supposed to be dry. And no, I won't be riding back into the wind, that's what trains are for .


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Nov 2009)

Catrike Expedition - Gales no problem!


----------



## solmisation (18 Nov 2009)

Brandane said:


> Depends on the direction! I am still thinking about doing a Glasgow to Edinburgh ride on Friday. The forecast is for winds of about 40 mph from the west, but it is supposed to be dry. And no, I won't be riding back into the wind, that's what trains are for .


Friday looks like the best day for it, P***ing down for the rest of the week


----------



## orienteer (18 Nov 2009)

It's not so much riding into the wind, as the danger from sideways gusts which can suddenly blow you across the road. I avoid riding if the wind speed reaches about 20mph.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Nov 2009)

wind speed is always taken into consideration when crossing the FRB, it just aint worth risking :/ if very blowy. It was fine going in today for my late shift but tonight was not very good hence train home.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Nov 2009)

Beaufort 0, and I quote...

*Calm. Smoke rises vertically*


----------



## Jezston (19 Nov 2009)

Being a newbie cycle commuter, I had no idea how much the wind affected cycling.

Today's ride in was pretty damn windy, and I was riding into it. It was like trying to ride through a constant wall of jelly. Blimey.

Can anyone lend me a new set of legs? Don't think I'll be able to make it home on these, I think they're broken.


----------



## gavintc (19 Nov 2009)

I chickened out today as the forecast is for a southerly (and therefore a crosswind for me). The predicted strength is reportedly up to 40 mph. I do not mind the wet, but the wind with busy commuting traffic does worry me a little.


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Nov 2009)

Jezston said:


> Being a newbie cycle commuter, I had no idea how much the wind affected cycling.
> 
> Today's ride in was pretty damn windy, and I was riding into it. It was like trying to ride through a constant wall of jelly. Blimey.
> 
> Can anyone lend me a new set of legs? Don't think I'll be able to make it home on these, I think they're broken.



Nah - the grumps will be on soon to tell you how it'll all shift round durin the day (and it does, very occasionally) but unless you're unlucky, if you had a battle in this morning, the ride home will be *fun*! Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## 4F (19 Nov 2009)

The only weather that stops me from riding is ice.


----------



## jimboalee (19 Nov 2009)

A quick referal to my Cyclecalcs V 6.0 shows...

For 20 deg C, head-on wind.

ME , Dawes Giro 500.

105.2 mph windspeed.


----------



## Mike A (19 Nov 2009)

That's about 100mph more than mine...


----------



## jimboalee (19 Nov 2009)

jimboalee said:


> A quick referal to my Cyclecalcs V 6.0 shows...
> 
> For 20 deg C, head-on wind.
> 
> ...



At 10 deg C, 59 mph.


----------



## jimboalee (19 Nov 2009)

At 20 deg C, it is aerodynamic drag, which effectively becomes more than the maximum power I can produce.

At 10 deg C, it is the windchill which brings the 'Effective skin temperature' to the threshold where frostbite would start after an hour's riding.


----------



## jimboalee (19 Nov 2009)

Against a windspeed of 105.2 mph, I would be standing still, pushing and pulling on the pedals with all my might, clinging on for dear-life.

Any let-up in the exertion and I would be swept backward into oblivion.


Food for the imagination.

In reality, 40 mph is about my limit.


----------



## tyred (19 Nov 2009)

crosswinds can be a bigger problem in my experience.


----------



## Ben774 (19 Nov 2009)

Jezston said:


> Being a newbie cycle commuter, I had no idea how much the wind affected cycling.
> 
> Today's ride in was pretty damn windy, and I was riding into it. It was like trying to ride through a constant wall of jelly. Blimey.
> 
> Can anyone lend me a new set of legs? Don't think I'll be able to make it home on these, I think they're broken.



+1 My knees are still aching from this mornings fight against the wind. Was the same yesterday and when I came to go home it was as still as you like


----------



## Kestevan (19 Nov 2009)

I Managed to freewheel UP a hill the other day. The wind was directly behind me, and as long as I sat up and braced against the bars it was free travel. Did about 200yds up a 8% or so hill without pedalling.... good job as I was too busy laughing.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2009)

4F said:


> The only weather that stops me from riding is ice.



Same here......

I've had some hair raising rides in the Peaks with strong winds, so pretty used to it.... 

Commuting it doesn't stop me. Weekends - if it's horrendous, then it will be a flat ride (usually) 

You usually twig something's not right when climbing the Snake or Woodhead at 20 mph....., then turn to come back and it's 5 mph standing on the pedals on the flat....


----------



## davidg (19 Nov 2009)

the main thing that stops me is when I am going out for beer in the evening!


----------



## Arch (19 Nov 2009)

For day to day commuting about town, I'll ride in anything I can make progress in - there's a bit near the Minster where there's a bit of a wind tunnel and I've been virtually brought to a halt there many times, or blown a foot or two sideways. 

In terms of just going out for a ride for fun, I'd probably not go if I looked out and though 'blimey, it's a bit gusty out there!'. I have no idea what that equates to on the Beaufort Scale, and it probably varies depending on how keen I feel anyway....


----------



## HJ (19 Nov 2009)

The strongest winds I have cycled in that I know about was gusting 57mph, but I have been out on more windy days, before the met office started to post wind speed data on the web...

Just use a lower gear and have fun...


----------



## soulful dog (19 Nov 2009)

I'm a wimp, I don't commute but if I need to go out and there are gusts of 40mph or more, I'll take the car instead. The problem is, I often check the forecast and it says something like 10-20mph, and then I find out they were talking rubbish


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (19 Nov 2009)

Like treacle this morning; b@stard headwinds had to stop 3 times! Thought there was something wrong with my legs or the brakes had seized on. 

Doddle coming home though downhill & wind assisted.

Today's gusts are about my limit - but I am on the bike tomorrow!


----------



## gavintc (19 Nov 2009)

I left the bike behind as the wind was reportedly high. It just rained heavily instead and the trains were very messed up. It took me 2 hours 15 mins to get from Glasgow to Edinburgh. I would have been quicker cycling!! and there was more of a westerly than had been predicted.


----------



## Ademort (19 Nov 2009)

I cycle in all weathers all year round, 16Km commute 5 to 6 days a week. I once cycled in wind force 10, its the only time when i have used my smallest chainring. On some parts my speed was 9Km/h. I passed a lady who had cycle panniers on her bike and the wind was so strong it had blown her off her bike and she could not get back on it again. She was holding the handlebars and the wind was blowing her bike off the ground and holding it horizontally in the air.On the same day a local company lost a complete air installation unit off the top of their large workshop, it,s about the size of 4 washing machines, bloody scary.There was a hell of a lot of storm damage that day.


----------



## hambones (19 Nov 2009)

It's a bit blowy outside but it's not going to stop me heading out for a nice bit of hill training!! Back by midnight hopefully...


----------



## Banjo (19 Nov 2009)

If Commuting then obviously you have no choice but if out for a leisure/ fitness ride then just avoid the coast and pick routes through built up areas or country lanes with hedges then wind isnt much of a problem.I did a 30 mile circular ride today and barely noticed the wind until a few miles from home on an exposed bit I couldnt avoid.Then it was granny ring on the flat for a mile or two :-(


----------



## wyno70 (19 Nov 2009)

Hambones.............that'll be High Beach then????

If not I'm interested in where you go for hills as I live in Epping and need more hills!!!!


----------



## Riverman (20 Nov 2009)

I find it quite fun cycling in the wind because of the variation. One minute you're battling into a headwind, the next you're going about 30mph with the wind behind you.

The funniest thing is when you turn into a street and find the wind is being funneled through it.


----------



## hambones (20 Nov 2009)

> Hambones.............that'll be High Beach then????
> 
> If not I'm interested in where you go for hills as I live in Epping and need more hills!!!!



Phew, just got in!! I could have sworn the wind swung round making it a constant headwind! 

Wyno70 - went over to Highgate, Muswell Hill, Hampstead etc. Almost 2,500 feet of climbing tonight.


----------



## MrGrumpy (20 Nov 2009)

gavintc said:


> I chickened out today as the forecast is for a southerly (and therefore a crosswind for me). The predicted strength is reportedly up to 40 mph. I do not mind the wet, but the wind with busy commuting traffic does worry me a little.



its all about being safe, bridge was 40mph speed limit and no high sided vehicles yesterday, unless you absolutely must commute by bike why bother? So like you don`t mind rain, not keen on wind.


----------



## Davidc (20 Nov 2009)

After going up a normally 7mph hill at 20mph, then having to pedal back down it to reach 10 mph instead of freewheeling ay 15, yesterday during the day, I chickened out of my usual 20mile return Thursday evening 'commute'.

It's not so much the headwind (you get the benefit of the tailwind afterwards) it's the crosswinds that terrify me, especially at junctions.

Edit: Forgot the important bit - about 25 mph wind speed on the forecast, but I haven't got an anemometer to confirm it!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Nov 2009)

I'll ride in owt but I'm very careful of crosswinds, and always slow up a bit abd brace when I'm coming to a suddenly exposed bit.

long bridge across the M60 yesterday was a trial, I nearly ended up over the edge and in the fast lane below.


----------



## rogermerriman (20 Nov 2009)

on the commute bike where the bike weighs a ton, and the commute is very safe and short it would have to be really dire, as in full on hurricane.

pleasure rides on the roadie not sure of exact figure but I'd certinaly not go out in very strong winds. I hate headwinds though side winds are the most dangerious.


----------



## palinurus (20 Nov 2009)

If it's commuting I'd go out in a f***ing hurricane.

Otherwise if there's a bit of a stiff breeze I'll be lounging around in bed on Sunday morning.


----------



## GrasB (20 Nov 2009)

windspeed limit? When I run out of low gears going directly into a head wind up hill.


----------



## marooncat (20 Nov 2009)

I go on the angle and direction of bend of the trees behind my garden and know what means an ok ride and what means a nightmare with crosswinds etc.


----------



## Davidc (20 Nov 2009)

GrasB said:


> windspeed limit? When I run out of low gears going directly into a head wind up *down *hill.


----------



## GrasB (20 Nov 2009)

I was more referring to the <3% incline sections where the incline doesn't shield you from the wind. Much above 5% & the incline its self gives you some shelter from the wind. Also if I got up the hill I'll damn well get down it!


----------



## HJ (20 Nov 2009)

As spotted by hubbike in Tierra del Fuego...


----------



## Blue (20 Nov 2009)

marooncat said:


> I go on the angle and direction of bend of the trees behind my garden and know what means an ok ride and what means a nightmare with crosswinds etc.



I use that system too - using the trees behind my house, not yours, of course.


----------



## Kaid (21 Nov 2009)

I nearly chickened out earlier in the week but glad I took courage. The variable conditions are still presenting challenges to me ..... everyday excitement. 

Of course for the people in Cumbria the current weather conditions are more than about cycle conditions.


----------



## Downward (21 Nov 2009)

I have never really thought about it


----------



## g0kmt (22 Nov 2009)

I have a large mass to propell. Anything over 10mph is a killer for me. Must try to get out more


----------



## lukesdad (22 Nov 2009)

Rode home last thurs night in a gale. cross winds nightmare you adjust yourself for bracing into it, then it drops for a second and you fly across the road.


----------



## raindog (23 Nov 2009)

70kph this morning - almost ground to a halt at the tops of the hills with the wind in me face. I've fixed a limit of more than 60kph forecast the night before and I don't go out, but I'd agreed to meet a pal for a ride.
As someone mentioned earlier in the thread, a strong headwind is a pain in the neck, but a strong side wind is just bloody dangerous.


----------



## gbb (23 Nov 2009)

Last nights ride was 26mph, gusting to 44mph.
If you want the wind direction and speeds, i use the Met Office site.
Winds not too bad if you can mentally accept it, hunker down and just go at a pace without straining. You cant beat the wind...just find a pace that works...and enjoy the ride back


----------



## roundisland (23 Nov 2009)

Had a ride from worcester to stroud today panniers well loaded wind gusting quite bad at times, the bike felt ok and no real problem maybe the extra weight was of some help to me. Pleased I took the bike and not the car so wind not such a promblem today!


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (23 Nov 2009)

Fitted my new Fizik Arione today. Once I was finished I put my toolkit away and made a cuppa. Looked out the patio doors and watched the rain being hammered off them by the wind. Thought for a minute..........

























Then went straight upstairs and fired up Call of Duty : Modern Warfare 2.


----------

